# Harbor Freight Wireless Driveway Alert System 93086



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Good old King county! Almost as bad as Pierce before I left! ( NOT that I had anything to do with it being bad - honest)!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, Dez… What is the E for at the end of ThereAintNoSuchThingAsAFreeLunch ? Ever?


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

dam that sucks about all the thieves 
seems like a good product


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I experienced a big slow down in Lowlife activity when pierce County arrested a gang with a couple of containers full of tools ready for overseas shipment. It was too long after my theft for them to be there. Mine were long gone ;-((

The news reported car loads of car thieves coming off Hill Top to steal cars. One night the dog went off. I went to see what was up and there was guy walking on the street. I came in and watched the security camera for a few minutes. As he walked, a car backed up, he got in and way they weren't. I am sure the dog made a save on my son's Mustang that night.

Wish we would have had these wireless driveway alert back then. I wired several systems to guard the van. The best as an electric cattle fencer on the back door ;-)) got 3 that I know of ;-)) ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Moral of story is do not work on customer's job site from a van full of tools you park in your driveway every night ;-(( My county councilman who was an ex-cop told me I had unreasonable expectations!

I am really happy with the preformance of these alerts. They never have false alarms. The only thing I would change on them is a relay contact to turn on lights. They should be good for anyone with a detached garage or anyone wanting to keep and eye on the area while they sleep ;-)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use one of these in my garage/shop. It will beep when someone comes into the garage, before they get to my shop door. It works gr8. I know the base can be hard-wired, but I wish the sensor was hard-wired also.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds a lot like where I live though I haven't heard of any breakins. In 3 years I've never really seen any police in the area. It's an older part of the county and not the wealthiest so they don't really care. 25mph enhanced speed zone and avg. speed of vehicles where kids are playing is 55. Glad to know these work so well. I think I may give them a tryout too!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Last year the dogs woke me at 2:15AM, I went to the kitchen window and spied a young thug trying to break into the wifes car. I merely opened the front door and let the dogs go. I went to get some pants on and rushed out the door. On the next-door neighbors front lawn was a wanna be thief with two dogs attached. Neighbor came out, I sauntered up with the leashes while calling the sheriff. They said they busy and would be there in 30 minutes. I told them I didnt think the thief would last that long as my dogs were on a feeding frenzy. Less than two minutes the men in blue were there.
Seems they knew this guy and upon further investigation, tons of stolen items were recovered from this guys garage.
Yep he sued me for the dog attack, judge awarded him $1 for his pain and suffering. 
One of the victims of this thugs larceny rewarded my dogs with a 50# sack of food, as I would not take the reward offered.
We have not had any further incidents.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Roger, you can hard wire it using a power supply of the proper voltage instead of batteries.

WE had the same issues with 55 to 72 (the fastest I ever clocked) in a 35 residential zone until they built a newer short cut ;-))

jumbojack, Great story, nice work, congrats. Everyone told me I'd get sued for the electric fencer on my van. Who is gong to admit they were there when they have no evidence. That is why I used an electric fencer, no evidence. ;-))


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Topa, I too purchased one of these alarms about a month ago and am well satisfied. Works good. However, just this morning a friend of mine and I put one in his driveway but it wouldn't signal thru the house to where he wanted the alarm. (hard of hearing so it had to be in his den ) anyway not a problem since they will take it back.
I live at the end of a dead end street and I'm thinking about putting a camera on my shop. It's detached from the house (12×30 bldg) and would be easily accessable from the street even though it's behind a 7 foot high fence. 
Now if they try to come in the house I have a whole different kind of security for them to deal with…..and in my state it's legal.
Anyway thanks for your review and I agree with the 4.75..well done.
P.S. coupon in the new Readers Digest for $11.99.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Howie, I have security systems I hope I never have to use too. It is better to have it and never need it than to need it and not have it ;-)

I emailed Harbor Freight customer service to see if I could order some on a specific channel so they would all work together. The answer is "NO". One needs to work with their local store to get the channels you need to do that. I got lucky and found a few at another store in Tacoma today ;-))

When I get a bit of time, I am gong to see if I can hook a relay up to these to turn on a security lighting system. Howie, That would solve your friend's problem.

I used to have "instant daylight" wired to my van door switch. Nobody ever stayed around to see what happened next. I always wondered what they thought sneaking around on a dark rainy winter night at 4 AM. Trying a door to see if it were locked and having 3 500 watt quartz lights pop on along with a radio at full blast ;-)) I want to connect those lights to my driveway alerts!!


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish we could go back to the old days where this type of thing was dealt with immediately and harshly. The justice system in this country has turned into a joke.

I bet Michael Fay and Oliver Fricker will never vandalize in Singapore again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Last Sunday morning about 5 AM I was very pleased with the driveway alerts. I knew the lowlife would need some serious deterrent if he returned for a third time. Having a receiver out there to warn them they are under surveillance seems to have done the job ;-)) I think I will give these 10 stars!!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree Bob. I've been using one for the last 5 years. With the new dog, I get even fewer false alerts.( he he) I sent one to my mother in Colorado too. I also like them in the day time to let me know if some one is lurking in the shop when I have to make a quick run inside. It also alerts me to the grand kids in the wrong places too.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

very nice


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just bought a trail camera on sale that takes high resolution pictures to add to the system. Security cameras all seem to be very grainy, almost impossible to truly ID a suspect.

The alert just went off a few minutes ago ;-(( Just before midnight. Lowlife left immediately. Guess they don't like that nasty sound when they walk driveway to peak into the vehicles. Works a lot better than locks! All they do is cause extra damage when lowlife try top enter ;-(


----------

